# Nissan Sentra 2014 - replaced CVT 2 months ago and now engine is dead



## gogo2325 (10 mo ago)

Hi all,

I bought a 2014 Nissan Sentra 3 years ago. 2 months ago, the CVT died and I replaced it for $4,000. Two weeks ago, the engine died due to the oil pan not being tightened and oil loss. (I never saw any oil nor did the oil light come on so I was shocked.) I don't have the money to fix the engine ($2700) so I now have a dead car that is still needs to be paid off. I have $6,000 to go. 

My question is this: did the CVT replacement cause this?? Is the engine oil pan removed or broken down during the CVT process and then, maybe, was not put back properly?

I have nothing now. I cannot get to work and my child cannot get to school.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

gogo2325 said:


> Is the engine oil pan removed or broken down during the CVT process and then, maybe, was not put back properly?


The short answer is no. The CVT is simply split from the engine during replacement, no one would have any reason to drop the oil pan.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

gogo2325 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I bought a 2014 Nissan Sentra 3 years ago. 2 months ago, the CVT died and I replaced it for $4,000. Two weeks ago, the engine died due to the oil pan not being tightened and oil loss. (I never saw any oil nor did the oil light come on so I was shocked.) I don't have the money to fix the engine ($2700) so I now have a dead car that is still needs to be paid off. I have $6,000 to go.
> 
> ...


When replacing the CVT, there is no need to mess with the engine oil pan. If you have someone else perform general maintenance on your car, maybe during an engine oil change service the mechanic did not tighten the drain plug. So during car use, the drain plug fell off resulting in sudden catastrophe. If a shop performed the service, they should be liable for the screwup.


----------



## gogo2325 (10 mo ago)

rogoman said:


> When replacing the CVT, there is no need to mess with the engine oil pan. If you have someone else perform general maintenance on your car, maybe during an engine oil change service the mechanic did not tighten the drain plug. So during car use, the drain plug fell off resulting in sudden catastrophe. If a shop performed the service, they should be liable for the screwup.


Any suggestions for financial help with car repairs? I am out of money


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

gogo2325 said:


> Any suggestions for financial help with car repairs? I am out of money


If you can prove the loss of engine oil was due to negligence by the shop that performed the service, hire a "pro bono" attorney and file a complaint against the shop in small claims court.


----------

